# This Is Bernie Sanders



## American_Jihad (Jan 7, 2016)

LOL this is the new demosocialist party, does he look presidential or more like a raving lunatic... 
*This Is Bernie Sanders*
* A disturbing look at the socialist senator's radical agendas, which are now mainstream in the Democratic Party. *
January 7, 2016
Discover The Networks







Throughout his presidential campaign, Bernie Sanders has been Hillary Clinton's strongest rival, by far, for the Democratic nomination. Huge numbers of people are very excited about this 74-year-old Senator from Vermont. His campaign rallies have drawn massive crowds, sometimes in the vicinity of 30,000 attendees. The _Washington Post_ and Bill Maher, among many others, have noted Sanders' “rock-star” appeal. And a recent poll of 75,000 voters in all 50 states found that Sanders had a higher approval rating (83%) among his constituents, than any other U.S. Senator. In short, Bernie Sanders is no fringe Democrat. Thus it is imperative for all Americans—whether they support him or not—to clearly understand who Sanders is, what he believes, and what he wants to make America look like.

When Sanders was a young man, he joined the Young People's Socialist League, the youth wing of the Socialist Party USA. In 1963 he was an organizer for the Student Nonviolent Coordinating Committee, whose leadership subsequently grew increasingly militant, eventually culminating in the racist excesses of Stokely Carmichael, who exhorted blacks to “fill ourselves with hate for all things white,” and H. Rap Brown, who urged blacks to “wage guerrilla war on the honkie white man.” Sanders also worked briefly for the communist-led United Packinghouse Workers Union, and participated in a California hospital project organized by the American Friends Service Committee, an organization that unambiguously supported the Soviet cause while opposing America throughout the Cold War.

In 1971 Sanders joined the anti-war Liberty Union Party (LUP), on whose ticket he made unsuccessful runs for the U.S. Senate in 1972 and 1974, and for Governor of Vermont in 1976. Sanders's LUP platform called for the nationalization of all U.S. banks, public ownership of all utilities, and the establishment of a worker-controlled federal government.

Around 1976, Sanders left LUP and spent about two years as an amateur historian and film-maker, selling educational film strips to schools in New England. “His main project,” says the British newspaper _The Guardian_, “was a short documentary about his hero, Eugene Debs, an early 20th-century union leader who was a six-time presidential candidate for the Socialist party.”

From 1979-89 Sanders served as mayor of Burlington, Vermont. At one point during his tenure, he sparked controversy when he hung a Soviet flag in his mayoral office, in honor of Burlington's Soviet sister city, Yaroslavl.

According to an Accuracy In Media report, Sanders during the 1980s “collaborated with Soviet and East German 'peace committees'” whose aim was “to stop President Reagan’s deployment of nuclear missiles in Europe.” Indeed, Sanders “openly joined the Soviets’ 'nuclear freeze' campaign to undercut Reagan’s military build-up.”

In 1985 Sanders traveled to Managua, Nicaragua to celebrate the sixth anniversary of the rise to power of Daniel Ortega and his Marxist-Leninist Sandinista government. In a letter which he addressed to the people of Nicaragua, Sanders denounced the anti-Communist activities of the Reagan administration and assured the Nicaraguans that Americans were “fair minded people” who had more to offer “than the bombs and economic sabotage” promoted by Reagan. “In the long run,” Sanders said, “I am certain that you will win, and that your heroic revolution against the Somoza dictatorship will be maintained and strengthened.” Sanders even invited Ortega to visit Burlington, though the Nicaraguan president declined.

By no means was Sanders's trip to Nicaragua his only trek to a Communist country. He also visited Fidel Castro's Cuba in the 1980s and had a friendly meeting with the mayor of Havana. In an August 8, 1985 television  interview, Sanders said: “In 1961, [America] invaded Cuba, and everybody was totally convinced that Castro was the worst guy in the world, that all the Cuban people were going to rise up in rebellion against Fidel Castro. They forgot that he educated the kids, gave them health care, totally transformed the society.”

...

Bear in mind, as was noted at the beginning of this article, that Bernie Sanders is by no means an unusual Democrat. His worldviews, agendas, and values are, by and large, the same as those of Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and any other leading Democrat you can name. Sanders is simply more candid than the rest in acknowledging—with great pride, in fact—that he is a socialist.

Thus, all that remains on election day is for Americans to decide if they want to live in a country—and raise their children in a country—modeled on the ideals of Bernie Sanders, Hillary Clinton, and Barack Obama.


This Is Bernie Sanders


----------



## Dhara (Jan 7, 2016)

You have to admit he's unique.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Alas, he's reduced himself to Hillary and Debbie Wasserman's suckhole with a following of  entitlement freeloaders looking to be cleansed of their personal responsibilities.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 12, 2016)

*Clinton Tries to Catch Up With Passion for Sanders in Iowa*

21 / 23




The New York Times
By PATRICK HEALY and YAMICHE ALCINDOR 6 hrs ago






DES MOINES — Iowa Democrats are displaying far less passion for Hillary Clinton than for Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont three weeks before the presidential caucuses, creating anxiety inside the Clinton campaign as she scrambles to energize supporters and to court wavering voters.

The enthusiasm gap spilled abundantly into view in recent days, from the cheering crowds and emotional outpourings that greeted Mr. Sanders, and in interviews with more than 50 Iowans at campaign stops for both candidates.

Voters have mobbed Mr. Sanders at events since Friday, some jumping over chairs to shake his hand, snap a selfie or thank him for speaking about the middle class. “Did you get to touch him?” asked one woman who could not get close enough after an event here on Saturday.
“We love you, Bernie! Enough is enough!” Nathan Arentsen, 29, cheered several times at another event in Des Moines as he stomped his feet to signal support for the candidate.

Audiences for Mrs. Clinton have yet to grow to consistently match those for Mr. Sanders, and the typical reception for her was evident on Monday in Waterloo. About 300 people welcomed Mrs. Clinton enthusiastically and listened to her diligently, but many of them, still unsure, rebuffed Clinton aides trying to get them to sign “commitment cards” to caucus for her.

“I personally want to find out if she’s trustworthy or not,” said Katie Bailey, 71, of Cedar Falls. “There’s so much un-trust. I want to eyeball her.”

Matt Fagerlind, 36, also attended Mrs. Clinton’s Waterloo event, but he found himself thinking about how Mr. Sanders’s rallies had the same uplifting emotional intensity as Barack Obama’s in 2008. “I think Sanders is going to give her a good run,” he said, describing himself as unmoved by Mrs. Clinton and planning to vote for Mr. Sanders.
(Ultimately, a Clinton aide said, about half of the audience signed commitment cards.)

...

Clinton Tries to Catch Up With Passion for Sanders in Iowa


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 12, 2016)

"B-b-but hes a socialist and hes old and hell never be elected so theres nothing to worry about TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP!!!!1!"

Right?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 12, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> "B-b-but hes a socialist and hes old and hell never be elected so theres nothing to worry about TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP!!!!1!"
> 
> Right?


Who knows you elected a socialist/commie/islamist/liberal in 2008...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 12, 2016)

Dhara said:


> You have to admit he's unique.


Not really. He toes today's very common democrat line.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 13, 2016)

Well, Communism has failed in every country where it was tried, but Bernie will insist that we go Communist.


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 13, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > "B-b-but hes a socialist and hes old and hell never be elected so theres nothing to worry about TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP!!!!1!"
> ...



See, y'all blew it with that nonsense since '08.  Now that you have a genuine Democratic socialist running, you've used up all your adjectives.

Nothing left but to admit you're scared.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jan 13, 2016)

.


American_Jihad said:


> Bear in mind, as was noted at the beginning of this article, that Bernie Sanders is by no means an unusual Democrat.


.

certainly not after he is elected ... and 4 more years of whining republicans as well.

.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Jan 13, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > "B-b-but hes a socialist and hes old and hell never be elected so theres nothing to worry about TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP!!!!1!"
> ...


Anyone claiming Obama is a "socialist commie islamist liberal" literally has no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 14, 2016)

BreezeWood said:


> .
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> ...



So hillary is done @ the hands of a commie, lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FORKME


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 15, 2016)

*Wealthy Pro-Putin Heiress Endorses Bernie Sanders*

January 14, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






Katrina vanden Heuvel, the alphabet's cruelest mistake, a very wealthy woman whose father served at the UN under Jimmy Carter and then held directorships at Time Warner and the US Banknote corporation, has endorsed Bernie Sanders, via her little magazine known as The Nation.

Once a liberal stalwart publication, The Nation is now a place where Katrina vanden Heuvel's husband airs his pro-Putin views. Aside from that, it's a time capsule of liberal pundits from the Clinton era who couldn't make the transition to the Obama years.

Because of that The Nation gets noticed these days mainly for its pro-Putin stuff. Katrina vanden Heuvel was called out for it on MSNBC. But finally The Nation made headlines for something non-USSR related. Endorsing a Socialist for president.

...

But we know by now that Bernie Sanders has no ethics and no dignity. He'll take whatever he can get, wherever he can get it.

Wealthy Pro-Putin Heiress Endorses Bernie Sanders


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 15, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> *Wealthy Pro-Putin Heiress Endorses Bernie Sanders*
> 
> January 14, 2016
> Daniel Greenfield
> ...



And -?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 17, 2016)

*Hours before debate, Sanders shares details of health plan that would raise income taxes* 







The Washington Post
John Wagner3 hrs ago

CHARLESTON, S.C. -- Democratic presidential hopeful Bernie Sanders would raise income taxes across the board -- and by substantially more on high earners -- to pay for an ambitious single-payer health-care plan, under details released Sunday night.



The Vermont senator says the plan, which was outlined before a Democratic debate here, would ultimately save most families thousands of dollars a year on out-of-pocket healthcare costs.

But Sanders would pay for it largely through higher income taxes. Those making more than $250,000 a year would pay a marginal tax rate on that income of 37 percent, up a few percentage points from what they now pay.

Meanwhile, those making more than $10 million a year would pay a new top rate of 52 percent -- significantly more than the current top rate of 39.6 percent.

[_Sanders says he’ll detail costs of his universal health-care plan before voting begins_]

...

Hours before debate, Sanders shares details of health plan that would raise income taxes


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 17, 2016)

And -?


----------



## Militants (Jan 18, 2016)

Old man this year mr Sanders ? 50, 60 or 70+ anyone ??


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 18, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Old man this year mr Sanders ? 50, 60 or 70+ anyone ??



Sanders is five years older than Trump.


----------



## Militants (Jan 18, 2016)

Trump is 65 or ?


----------



## Militants (Jan 18, 2016)

Knowing not excastly Trump and Sanders those two can in final fight in election 2016 or is Hi.Clinton stronger than Sanders by democrats ? And Hillary are 70 age this year. Sanders are oldest man in election 2016 I know maybe 71 age later in 2016. I thought Trump is 66 year in 2016 ?


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 18, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Knowing not excastly Trump and Sanders those two can in final fight in election 2016 or is Hi.Clinton stronger than Sanders by democrats ? And Hillary are 70 age this year. Sanders are oldest man in election 2016 I know maybe 71 age later in 2016. I thought Trump is 66 year in 2016 ?



Sanders is 74.
Trump is 69.
Clinton is 68.

Next?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 19, 2016)

*Treasure trove of info/links here...*

*Exclusive: Democratic Socialists of America denies evidence of Bernie Sanders membership*

Submitted by renee nal on September 9, 2015







_“…you do realize paying dues once does not necessarily make you a lifetime affiliate of DSA, don’t you?” – Democratic Socialists of America on Twitter, September 8, 2015

“How many times does one need to speak to the Ku Klux Klan before he is identified as a KKK sympathizer?” –Trevor Loudon
_​A tense Twitter exchange between Democratic Socialists of America (DSA) and the author revealed some major inconsistencies regarding their claims about what it means to be a “member” of their Communist-friendly organization.

The DSA desires a government so massive that it would *control all industry in the United States*, flying in the face of the vision of America’s founding fathers, who imprinted the concepts of self-governance and the power of the individual into the character of America.

As written in DSA publication “Democratic Left” by David Green, Chair of the Detroit Democratic Socialists of America and one of DSA’s current National Political Committee Members:

...

Exclusive: Democratic Socialists of America denies evidence of Bernie Sanders membership

...









...

the magazine of the
Democratic
Socialists of
America
Organizing against
Corporate Globalization
— Defending the European
Welfare State
—Creating New Socialisms
in Latin America
—Organizing in the U.S.​http://dsatesting.info/dl/Spring_2007.pdf


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 21, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Too Socialist for America... Say Democrats*
January 20, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






...

Democrats are attacking Bernie Sanders as a Socialist. (Remember when they were claiming that was a racist Republican code word?) And Republicans, at least some, are defending him, for obvious reasons.

The Bernie Sanders case is that the Democrats have already embraced Socialist policies, they just need to know the label. And he's got a point. 43% of Iowa Dem caucus goers were happy to identify as Socialist. Far fewer were willing to call themselves capitalist. Quite a few willingly identified as politically correct.

This is where the Democratic Party is now. It's why it lost Congress. It's a marginal extremist party whose only electoral strength has been its ability to mobilize its network of billionaires and celebrities to put a radical left-wing extremist in the White House to rule the country as a virtual dictator.

Now Bernie Sanders wants to be the new Commissar. And the Democrats can't disavow him without disavowing Obama. And they can't disavow Obama. All they can do is go further left.

Bernie Sanders Too Socialist for America... Say Democrats


----------



## the_human_being (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## the_human_being (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## auditor0007 (Jan 21, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > "B-b-but hes a socialist and hes old and hell never be elected so theres nothing to worry about TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP!!!!1!"
> ...



When you call Obama a socialist, communist, and an Islamist, it shows that you have no idea at all what you are talking about.  You, like so many others, have been brainwashed into believing this nonsense.  Yes, Obama is a liberal, but being liberal does not, in most cases, equate to being a socialist or communist.  Only the brain dead believe such nonsense.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jan 21, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> View attachment 60530



The redistribution of wealth began under Reagan and has not stopped yet.  The top ten percent have seen the largest gains while the middle and lower income earners have seen their shares of wealth diminished.  Wake the fuck up.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 29, 2016)

*PUTIN: “I LIKED COMMUNISTANDSOCIALIST IDEASVERY MUCHANDI LIKE THEM STILL.”*
January 29, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






If Bernie Sanders wins, the President of the United States will have something in common with Vladimir Putin. They'reboth big fans of the"S" word.

...

Putin: “I liked Communist and Socialist Ideas Very Much and I Like Them Still.”


----------



## DonaldFG (Jan 30, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> ...
> 
> Bear in mind, as was noted at the beginning of this article, that Bernie Sanders is by no means an unusual Democrat. His worldviews, agendas, and values are, by and large, the same as those of Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and any other leading Democrat you can name. Sanders is simply more candid than the rest in acknowledging—with great pride, in fact—that he is a socialist.
> 
> ...



I don't know if all you said is true (there is so much propaganda out there), but I prefer that to fascism which Republicans support.  (Fascism:  Corporate control of government.)


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 30, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


>



Some care about him.  The difference is no one that amounts to shit does.


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 31, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



If your criterion is shit, you might be a Trumpster.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 3, 2016)

*How Bernie Sanders is Empowered by Obama’s Failures*
* A lesson in leftist catastrophe generating leftist extremism. *
February 3, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






Centrists trying to understand what powers the Bernie Sanders surge need look no further than two terms of Obama. The right is empowered by its successes while the left is empowered by its own failures. The worse the left fails, the more problems it creates that urgently need to be solved.

There is a straight line between the counterterrorism failures of Carter against Iran and Clinton against Al Qaeda to the Obama years. And Obama’s failures against Iran and ISIS are likely to give birth to an even more extreme candidate who will make him seem moderate. It not only can happen, it will.

Bernie Sanders is running against an economic malaise that was created when the Clintons turned banks into social justice piggy banks for allied billionaires and the welfare class. Then Obama climbed into office on the heels of that economic disaster and vastly enriched Washington D.C.’s bedroom communities by spending unheard of amounts of money on government and his political allies.

Americans weren’t driven to the brink by free enterprise policies, but by the left using big business to fund the left’s pet causes. Bernie Sanders’ solution is to make it worse by diverting even more money out of the economy to the left’s pet causes. If you hated the last economic disaster, get ready for the next one. But the left always creates the problems that it then promises to solve with more of the same.

FDR created urban ghettoes and then a succession of Democrats ran for office by promising to fix them. Their solutions didn’t fix the ghettos, but turned them into permanent sinkholes of human misery. Urban schools became union sinecures, failed systems that constantly needed more money without ever producing results. Families dissolved into the welfare state turning out generations of feral children. Destroying manufacturing to fight pollution and then driving away non-union and low-wage jobs eliminated the last few alternatives to the welfare state. Pro-crime advocacy turned over entire cities to criminals while the only community activists the left recognized supported the criminals.

Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders are running on promises to “help” black people in the same old ways with more welfare, fewer jobs and a free pass for criminals. But it’s not just the ghettos, which have been experiment on by leftist activists for generations, but the whole country that is being promised solutions by the left to the problems that the left created.

Bernie Sanders will fight the high cost of college and the high cost of health care. But who made college and health care so expensive? The left did. On the one hand, the left offered easy money for student loans. On the other, its regulations vastly increased the administrative burden of higher education. Colleges raised tuition while their administrative sectors grew vastly out of proportion to the educational core. There was always more government money so that colleges kept spending and raising tuition to comply with the latest regulations until there were deans of everything.

And students, who often didn’t understand the financial consequences, ended up on the hook for a useless education whose only real purpose was political indoctrination by leftist faculty.

Free college just sends this cycle into overdrive. And it will pass the bill to the same students anyway who will be taxed by the IRS to pay for their “free college” which, like everything else the government gives away, is only free to those who don’t work. Free is only truly free for the welfare class.

It wasn’t for-profit schools, the habitual whipping boys of the Educracy, who made higher education unaffordable. Big banks didn’t force Harvard to pay Elizabeth Warren $350,000 to teach one course. They didn’t force UC-Berkeley to pay Clinton’s former Labor Secretary Robert Reich $235,791 to teach a course on “Wealth and Poverty” or made CUNY to dole out $225,000 to Paul Krugman to study “income inequality”.

It isn’t the right that shamelessly bankrupted higher education to finance its political party, handing out fortunes to its favored academics while using adjuncts as slave labor. It wasn’t the right that used affirmative action as the subprime mortgages of higher education to dump tons of debt on minority students while moving them to colleges they were not prepared for and then giving them few options except failure or radical political activism.

Bernie Sanders is not planning to fix any of this. His plan is to force everyone to subsidize it.

And if you think that what the left did to education is bad, what they did to health care is even worse. After watching over the VA’s murder factory and lying and denying that anything was wrong over the corpses of veterans, Bernie Sanders wants government health care for all. Of course he does.

Every effort to collectivize health care increased the administrative overhead and diminished the quality. The left created every phase of the health care system it complained about, from HMOs to ObamaCare. Now ObamaCare isn’t good enough either. It’s time for Bernie’s VA Death Panels for Everyone.

...

Clinton’s failures and Obama’s failures create a platform for Bernie Sanders to run on. Each leftist radical policy fails and its failure is blamed on being insufficiently extreme. Left-wing failure generates left-wing extremism.

Bernie Sanders keeps calling for a revolution. A revolution is how the left leapfrogs its existing failures to create much worse failures. Revolutions don’t fix problems. They eliminate existing solutions.

The only problem that Bernie Sanders is running to solve is the problem of human freedom.

How Bernie Sanders is Empowered by Obama’s Failures


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 3, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders: Obama Isn't a Progressive*
February 3, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






Hillary Clinton's most devastating attack on Bernie Sanders so far was accusing him of trying to get someone to primary Obama in front of a South Carolina audience at a debate cosponsored by the Congressional Black Caucus. But you would think that after meeting with Obama, Bernie Sanders would have learned to avoid saying these types of things.

Or maybe not.

...

Really?

...

Super PAC? Oh yeah. Big time.

So Bernie Sanders doesn't come right out and say it, but he's repeating the claim that he made before that Obama really isn't a progressive.

...

All this is making Obama very, very angry.

...

Bernie Sanders isn't willing to attack Obama directly right now. Even he knows that would kill his ability to get black voters. But he's still sending signals that he's the real deal and Obama isn't. And that seems like a big electoral mistake. Obama is petty and obsessed with his public image. Ongoing attacks like these could very well get him on board the Hillary campaign in a more blatant way.

And yet it seems like Bernie Sanders just can't stop.

Bernie Sanders: Obama Isn't a Progressive


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 5, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Spent Months at Marxist-Stalinist Kibbutz*
February 4, 2016
Daniel Greenfield









Bernie Sanders has a complicated history with Israel. Back in the 70s, he called for denying weapons to Israel before the Yom Kippur War. His voting record on Israel in the Senate was spotty at best. He called for "aggressive normalization" with the terror state of Iran at the Democratic debate. But defenders keep mentioning that he and his anti-Israel brother Larry, who is with the Green Party in the UK, spent time at a Kibbutz in Israel.

When Bernie Sanders entered the race, there was a good deal of speculation in Israel which Kibbutz he was in. The Sanders campaign didn't seem interested in answering the question. Now we know why.

In 1963, Sanders had told Yossi Melman that he had been at Kibbutz Sha'ar Ha'amakim as a guest of the Hashomer Hatzair youth movement.Israel had all sorts of Kibbutzim affiliated with various political movements. Hashomer Hatzair was about as bad as it got.

Kibbutz Sha'ar Ha'amakim had been co-founded by Aharon Cohen, the Arabist, who was a regular critic of Israel and opponent of its policy. He was arrested for spying for the USSR in the 50s.

Hashomer Hatzair was a Marxist organization. While the USSR purged most Zionist and Jewish groups, they waited until 1927 to ban Hashomer Hatzair making them the last group to be outlawed. Other left-wing groups described them as Leninist and even Stalinist.






...

As late as 1969, well after Bernie's 1963 visit, Dissent was describing Hashomer Hatzair kibbutzim as "Stalinist".

Western lefties with a Hashomer Hatzair background include Noam Chomsky. Chomsky wrote that he was fairly close to "Hashomer Hatzair, but couldn't join because it was split between Stalinists and Trotskyites."

Bernie Sanders wasn't there because he liked Israel. Hashomer Hatzair did not like Israel. It ultimately wanted to destroy it. He was there because he was far left. Perhaps even further left than he has admitted.

Bernie Sanders Spent Months at Marxist-Stalinist Kibbutz


----------



## DonaldFG (Feb 5, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> *Bernie Sanders Spent Months at Marxist-Stalinist Kibbutz*
> February 4, 2016
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> ...



I never saw such a large BS pile of propaganda as your recent posts here.  Sanders has been working hard for social justice his whole life.  Just listen to his speeches before Congress on CSPAN.


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 5, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> LOL this is the new demosocialist party, does he look presidential or more like a raving lunatic...
> *This Is Bernie Sanders*
> * A disturbing look at the socialist senator's radical agendas, which are now mainstream in the Democratic Party. *
> January 7, 2016
> ...



Ahhh, that's why he voted for the war in Afghanistan!


----------



## playtime (Feb 7, 2016)

auditor0007 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



Obama is a corporate democrat.  That is not being a liberal.


----------



## playtime (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## playtime (Feb 7, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> View attachment 60529


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 7, 2016)

Commentary:
*Bernie Sanders is too old*






Steve Chapman Contact Reporter

Thursday’s Democratic town hall, Anderson Cooper raised an issue aboutBernie SandersthatHillary Clinton, for obvious reasons, has not: his age. The Vermont senator will be 75 this year, which means he would be the oldest person ever to enter the White House.Ronald Reagan, who currently holds the record, was inaugurated his first time at age 69.

Young people don’t seem to care that Sanders was born before Pearl Harbor. But they should. By any sensible standard, Sanders is way past his presidential sell date.

Clinton has avoided the issue, probably because she’ll be 69 this year in October. But not only is she six years younger than her opponent, she’s a woman. The average additional life expectancy for a 69-year-old white woman in this country is 17 years. The average 75-year-old white male can expect less than 11 more years.

...

Bernie Sanders is too old


----------



## ninja007 (Feb 7, 2016)

the founders would be rolling over in their graves to see bernie and hillary on the dem ticket.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 8, 2016)

*BERNIE SANDERS REALLY HATED ALL THAT FUNDRAISING W/BIG BANKS HE USED TO DO*
*Bernie Sanders 2016: There's a Socialist sucker born every minute.*
February 8, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





If you listen to one of Bernie Sanders' rants about campaign finance, you get the idea that he's just a little guy raising money from ordinary people. As he likes to yell, "$27 dollars", who is a world away from the high finance world of campaign fundraising and big donors, and wants to tear it all down. But Bernie's authenticity is a scam. Politicians cultivate a particular image. Bernie Sanders is a successful politician who cultivates the image of an eccentric grass roots politician who has nothing to do with big time fundraising. The truth is he has alwaysbeen a big part of that world.

...

Translation, every word you hear coming out of the Bernie Sanders liehole is a lie. He's not some independent insurgent who is outside the system. He's what the system was built on. And he's lying to his supporters while pumping them for money, telling them what they want to hear, exactly the way he told the big donors what they wanted to hear while pumping them for cash.

Bernie Sanders 2016. Because there's a Socialist sucker born every minute.

Bernie Sanders Really Hated All That Fundraising w/Big Banks He Used to Do


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 9, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Kibbutz Admired Communism, Flew Red Flag*
February 9, 2016
Daniel Greenfield










My piece last week on the Kibbutz where Bernie Sanders stayed went viral and led to an awkward semi-attack from The Forward (later reprinted in Haaretz). I pointed out certain obvious facts.

...

Some of the rank and file may not have known about what was going on in the USSR, but the leadership knew. They always knew.

And the red flag does not symbolize equality. It symbolizes the blood spilled for the revolution.

But we once again have confirmation that Bernie Sanders was at a Kibbutz that had worshiped Stalin and Communism. The Hashomer Hatzair flag was red. It was probably still being flown when Bernie was there.

Bernie Sanders Kibbutz Admired Communism, Flew Red Flag


----------



## DonaldFG (Feb 10, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> ...
> 
> But we once again have confirmation that Bernie Sanders was at a Kibbutz that had worshiped Stalin and Communism. The Hashomer Hatzair flag was red. It was probably still being flown when Bernie was there.
> 
> Bernie Sanders Kibbutz Admired Communism, Flew Red Flag



All of that looks like Imperialistic BS (propaganda), and none of it discredits Sanders in any way, big brother.  Being a socialist is not necessarily a bad thing.  The Soviet regime was not socially responsible to its citizens, thus the problem.


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 10, 2016)

I'd be angry about American Jihad's craptastic, reality-avoiding posts, but they're such utter bullshit that I can't take them seriously.


----------



## alpine (Feb 10, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> LOL this is the new demosocialist party, does he look presidential or more like a raving lunatic...




He may look like a raving lunatic, but also looks like the next president of the United States of America to me...
Just need to look at some numbers to figure that out.........


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 20, 2016)

*Even Left-Wing Economists Say Bernie Sanders' Budget is a Fantasy*
February 19, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






How crazy do your economic projections have to be that even Obama admin veterans roll their eyes? Bernie Sanders level crazy which assumes 5% growth because all the money trees will rise out of the ground once he does a magic hippie rain dance.

So even these guys have come out against that level of fantasy economics.

Four former White House economic advisers are taking issue with a rosy economic analysis of Sanders' proposal that found that Sanders' plan would spur the U.S. economy to grow by 5.3% per year,median income to soar by more than $22,000, and the unemployment rate to fall to 3.8%.

And the unicorns will come out of the clouds and they will dance. And we will all dance with them. And then hug each other. And no one will want money anymore. #FeeltheBern

Not so fast, wrote the economists, Alan Krueger, Austan Goolsbee, Christina Romer and Laura D'Andrea Tyson, who chaired the White House Council of Economic Advisers under Presidents Obama and Clinton in a letter addressed to Sanders and Friedman.

"We are concerned to see the Sanders campaign citing extreme claims by Gerald Friedman about the effect of Senator Sanders's economic plan -- claims that cannot be supported by the economic evidence," the former chairs wrote. "As much as we wish it were so, no credible economic research supports economic impacts of these magnitudes."

But when you rig the numbers to make unrealistic claims (like the ones about ObamaCare) then someone will show up promising even more delicious pie in the sky.

...

Even Left-Wing Economists Say Bernie Sanders' Budget is a Fantasy


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 20, 2016)

BreezeWood said:


> .
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> ...


Or live under the status quo of Trump or Cruz.


----------



## LilOlLady (Feb 20, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> LOL this is the new demosocialist party, does he look presidential or more like a raving lunatic...
> *This Is Bernie Sanders*
> * A disturbing look at the socialist senator's radical agendas, which are now mainstream in the Democratic Party. *
> January 7, 2016
> ...


Thank you. I am quiet impressed. He may very well get my vote. He is certainly a man with a mind of his own.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 22, 2016)

LilOlLady said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > LOL this is the new demosocialist party, does he look presidential or more like a raving lunatic...
> ...


Old biddy I hope you vote for him...


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 22, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Goes Nazi Chic with Shepard Fairey*
* A "democratic socialist" takes a page from the "national socialist" playbook. *
February 22, 2016
The People's Cube





...

In a fit of tin-ear enthusiasm, he posts it on his site: SHOUTOUT FROM BERNIE!

The official Bernie Sanders campaign was only happy to run with it, selling T-shirts with Fairey's design for $30 a piece. Black shirts, white shirts - but no brown shirts, sorry. - See more HERE.

Bernie Sanders Goes Nazi Chic with Shepard Fairey


----------



## Liminal (Feb 23, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> LOL this is the new demosocialist party, does he look presidential or more like a raving lunatic...
> *This Is Bernie Sanders*
> * A disturbing look at the socialist senator's radical agendas, which are now mainstream in the Democratic Party. *
> January 7, 2016
> ...


Socialism, Communism, Marxism.....blah, blah, blah, yada, yada, blah.


----------



## playtime (Feb 23, 2016)

Liminal said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > LOL this is the new demosocialist party, does he look presidential or more like a raving lunatic...
> ...



thism, thatism, ism ism ism.....


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 24, 2016)

_I hope sanders takes 90% of the fools money..._
*Spike Lee Endorses Sanders*
* Cuts ad for socialist senator *
2.23.2016
News
Brian Lilley





Controversial Hollywood director Spike Lee has come out in favor of Bernie Sanders for president. Lee has recorded a radio ad that is playing in South Carolina ahead of the Democratic primary in that state this Saturday.

...

Spike Lee Endorses Sanders


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 24, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> _I hope sanders takes 90% of the fools money..._
> *Spike Lee Endorses Sanders*
> * Cuts ad for socialist senator *
> 2.23.2016
> ...




I listen to the communist radio station, WBAI, here in NYC....and yesterday, on an all black show, with black guests and black callers, I was amazed at the vituperation directed at Bill's wife.....
They were quoting things she said about black thugs ('youths')and 'the Clinton's will say anything to get our vote.'

Of course, they are correct....

...but they heavily favored Bernie.


Interesting.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 25, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> _I hope sanders takes 90% of the fools money..._
> *Spike Lee Endorses Sanders*
> * Cuts ad for socialist senator *
> 2.23.2016
> ...




Just as we were speaking of....




*"Black Lives Matter protesters confront Clinton at a fundraiser*




*[paste:font size="4"] Black Lives Matter activists interrupted Hillary Clinton Wednesday night at a private fundraiser, confronting the Democratic presidential candidate with past statements she made about youth in gangs.*

*"We want you to apologize for mass incarceration," Ashley Williams said at the Charleston, South Carolina, event. "I'm not a 'super predator,' Hillary Clinton."*
*Black Lives Matter protesters confront Hillary Clinton at a fundraiser - CNNPolitics.com*


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 29, 2016)

*Young Lefties Love Bernie Sanders Because He's Lazy and Shiftless Just Like Them*
February 29, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  It's no mystery why the Che Youth are flocking to the Bernie Sanders banner. Aside from his leftist politics, he's one of them. Lazy, shiftless and full of big plans that he could accomplish if someone put a lot of money at his disposal.

Hillary Clinton has been accused of being Tracy Flick. Nobody ever accused Bernie Sanders of working too hard. Or of working.

Sanders took his first bride to live in a maple sugar shack with a dirt floor, and she soon left him. Penniless, he went on unemployment. Then he had a child out of wedlock. Desperate, he tried carpentry but could barely sink a nail

...

  Let's summarize.

1. Ragged, unemployable leftist with no useful skills

2. Lazy, shiftless bum in and out of office who is always clamoring for a "political revolution"

3. Blames all his problems on capitalism

4. Completely out of touch with reality

That describes the leftist youth base. Sure Bernie Sanders is old. But he's still a lazy and shiftless bum.

...

Young Lefties Love Bernie Sanders Because He's Lazy and Shiftless Just Like Them


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 29, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> *Clinton Tries to Catch Up With Passion for Sanders in Iowa*
> 
> 21 / 23
> 
> ...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 3, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders and His Left-Wing Anti-Semites*
* Palling around with Jew-haters for the radical cause. *
March 3, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





...

  But Bernie Sanders likes his devoutly Socialist closet. He prefers to describe himself as the son of Polish immigrants. Asked about religion, he disavows Judaism and embraces Pope Francis. The _Times_ has him embracing the description “Non-Jewish Jew” which was coined by a Marxist in an essay explaining anti-Semitism, including the Holocaust, as a “superficial” reaction against capitalism.

Where Obama and Hillary ran on race and gender, Bernie Sanders avoids Jewishness as much as possible. He doesn’t practice Judaism, isn’t part of a Jewish community and avoids the “J” word.

One of the few times he used the dreaded “J” word was when a Muslim activist who cheered anti-Israel terrorism told him that she was afraid of Republicans. Suddenly Sanders puffed out his chest and told her, “I’m Jewish, my father’s family died in concentration camps. I will do everything that I can to rid this country of the ugly stain of racism.”

...

  When Bernie Sanders reached out for perspective on the Middle East during his campaign, he contacted James Zogby, who defended Hamas and Hezbollah, and Lawrence Wilkerson, who had accused Jewish officials of dual loyalty and suggested that Israel was behind Assad’s chemical weapons attacks.

The truth about Bernie Sanders is that he is not Jewish in any sense other than the genetic. He is a left-wing radical who is uncomfortable with any mention of his Jewish background because he does not like Jews. Even his time on an Israeli Kibbutz, a staple with which his Jewish fans nurtured their fantasies of a Jewish Bernie, fell apart when it emerged that his Kibbutz had flown a red flag and admired Stalin and the Soviet Union as part of a radical leftist movement that had initially opposed the creation of Israel.

His first and foremost allegiance has always been to the left at the expense of the Jews.

Bernie Sanders cheered the Sandanista regime whose mobs chanted "Death to the Jews," "Jewish Pigs" and "What Hitler started we will finish." He did not invoke the Holocaust when a synagogue was firebombed and in an echo of Hitler’s Germany, its president was forced to scrub the streets.

The anti-Semitic regime that Bernie Sanders supported ethnically cleansed the Jewish population of Nicaragua. It marched the indigenous Indian population into churches and set them on fire.

And Bernie Sanders defended the Marxist terrorist regime that was committing these atrocities.

Bernie Sanders was equally enthusiastic about Cuba and the Soviet Union, two other Communist dictatorships that were persecuting the Jews. Sanders did not see fit to invoke the Holocaust on behalf of Jews actually facing anti-Semitic persecution the way that he has invoked it on behalf of Muslims.

But perhaps he thought that, like the other victims of the left, they were getting what they deserved.

When Bernie Sanders went on his visit to the USSR, there were no more concentration camps in Europe, but there were still Jews locked up in the gulags of the Soviet Union. While he was admiring Soviet youth programs, Jewish refuseniks were still being denied permission to leave the Communist dictatorship.  

...

Bernie Sanders and His Left-Wing Anti-Semites


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 7, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Doesn't Care About Poor White People in Vermont*
March 7, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






...

  Maybe if Bernie Sanders stuck his head out of his enclave now and then, and stopped spewing back intersectional racist screeds, he might actually learn something about this country. While the rates of white poverty are not as high, the Obama economy has certainly done its part to create misery.

If Bernie Sanders is too good to take a close look at Appalachia, he can try his old state. 11% of white New Yorkers, or 1.3 million people in the state live in poverty. And that's New York.

For that matter in Vermont, an almost entirely white state, has a child poverty rate of 15 percent. Around 75,000 people are living in poverty in the state. But Bernie Sanders doesn't care about them and pretends that they don't exist.

This is what the left's empathy looks like now.

Bernie Sanders Doesn't Care About Poor White People in Vermont


----------



## Pepkay (Mar 17, 2016)

BreezeWood said:


> .
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> ...


Any self respecting Jewish man would not run for president as a Democrat,


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 21, 2016)

*Is Bernie Circumcised?*
* What Bernie envisions as the true religious revival. *
March 21, 2016
Arnold Steinberg





   “Listen, Bernie got to get saved, he got to meet Jesus,” observed Pastor Mark Burns last week in Hickory, North Carolina.  

Burns is a televangelist supporting Donald Trump. As part of his warm-up act for the Trump campaign rally on the eve of the March 15th North Carolina primary, Burns asked rhetorically, increduously, “Bernie Sanders — who doesn’t believe in God?”  

Burns may have been off script, but mixing religion and politics is nothing new for the Trump campaign. At times Donald Trump has variously questioned the faith of his opponents, for example, Seventh Day Adventist Ben Carson and Baptist Ted Cruz. As if to prove Karma, just a few weeks ago Pope Francis, in an impromptu news availability aboard his Papal aircraft, appeared to question whether Trump is a Christian. In a rare instance of turning the other cheek, Trump shrewdly didn’t take the bait. Actually the Holy Father lost points to Trump on that news cycle. Now Trump is back to a familiar theme. In Utah on Saturday, he was questioning the Mormon faith of MItt Romney, of the Church of Latter-Day Saints (LDS).  

On the other hand, Pastor Burns may have stumbled onto something. Bernie would be an unlikely convert to “Jews for Jesus,” not because Bernie is Jewish, but because he isn’t.   That is, it’s not simply that Bernie doesn’t believe in Jesus, it’s more likely that Bernie doesn’t believe in God. To understand Bernie as a Jew, think of a Christian who doesn’t believe in Christ.
Through his mother, Bernie is (by Jewish law) Jewish, but quite reticent until very recently. Jonathan Kopp of the Israel-bashing J-Street, explains, “Sanders seems to approach Judaism the way Obama handles being African American. It informs his identity and world view, but it doesn’t define him.” Actually Obama is all about his race, and he also has divided America along racial lines. But Bernie is a closet Jew, if that, and (Kopp is right on this) Bernie has not defined himself as a Jew.

“Being Jewish is so much of what I am,” Bernie now says — he was responding to probing during a debate last month. It turns out, though, that Bernie wants to use Judaism as a convenient (and flawed) justification for socialism. Bernie rejects virtue, from a Jewish standpoint, that a virtuous course must be freely chosen, not coerced. Bernie would use the government to enforce on everyone what he sees as virtue. 

Significantly, until recently Bernie has spoken in the campaign only of his_ Polish_ origins. This is peculiar. My father was born not far from Bernie’s. My parents experienced discrimination and persecution. Like other Polish Jews who ended up in America, they wanted to forget Poland and spoke proudly only of their _Jewish_ heritage.  So did their descendants, including me. Is Bernie’s disconnect from Judaism because he is a Jew only by birth, and not remotely observant? Did he focus instead on his Polish heritage because his friends on the Left demonize Jews, but not Poles? Or was his Polish narrative, as many skeptical Jews have observed, his way of running away from his Jewish roots?

Yet, if Sanders were elected and his policies brought about the collapse of America, the Jews — not the Poles — would be scapegoated.  

Bernie says he grew up in Brooklyn and saw people with numbers on their wrists. “A good part of my father’s family was killed by the Nazis,” Bernie reports, that’s how he learned that “politics is serious business.”  My father left Poland years before the war, but _all _of his immediate family and his relatives there would perish in the Holocaust. That’s how I learned that Nazism “is serious business”; it is actually short for National Socialism. 

Bernie reportedly has  “prophetic sensibility,” whatever that means. Here’s the key — Bernie’s religion is socialism; self-hating Jew Karl Marx remains its false idol. Nick Wing in the _Huffington Post_ said Bernie is “a self-described democratic socialist raised by Jewish parents.”  For Bernie it is socialism that is spiritual, even if it violates the eighth commandment, “you shall not steal.”    

Asked two weeks ago by reporters simply if he believes in God, Bernie replied, “All of us are connected, all of life is connected, and we are all tied together.  When we say that a child who is hungry is my child, that’s my religion. That’s what I believe in.” Bernie then told a prayer breakfast a few days later that  “religious people” must fight "climate change.”  Yet Bernie has shown no concern for “religious people” in the United States to practice their faith without government interference. Orthodox Jews, like religious Christians, would be required to conform by government force to Bernie’s secular agenda.

...

Is Bernie Circumcised?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 21, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Delivers a Pro-Hamas Speech*
March 21, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  While the rest of the presidential candidates spoke to the Jewish community about their support for Israel, Bernie Sanders once again decided to pander to the anti-Israel left with a deranged rant.

The closest thing that Bernie Sanders ever had to a pro-Israel moment came in a famous clash at a town hall meeting in which he defended Israel's right to respond to rocket attacks from Hamas. So like every other non-politically correct position that Bernie ever held, the "authentic" candidate felt the need to back away from it to win the approval of the left with an anti-Israel Utah speech.

After tossing out generic phrases about Israel, America and the need for peace, Bernie Sanders pivoted to bashing Israel.

First, Bernie Sanders condemned Israel for the "exportation" of land. Then he complained that Israel was withholding money from the PLO terrorists... which they use to finance terrorism.

"It is also not acceptable that the Netanyahu government decided to withhold hundreds of millions of Shekels in tax revenue from the Palestinians"

The "Palestinians" by the way are the PLO, an unelected regime, that uses the money to kill Israelis and Americans. Bernie's position is that Israel must help finance terrorism. And it gets worse.

Bernie adds that the PLO shouldn't disavow Oslo. But this is his typical pattern in the speech. First he punches Israel. Then offers a muted criticism of the PLO terrorists.

Sanders thrown in a false rant accusing Israel of stealing water. Then he demands that Israel stop "disproportionately" defending itself.

"Peace will require strict adherence by both sides to the tenets of international humanitarian law. This includes Israeli ending disproportionate responses to being attacked – even though any attack on Israel is unacceptable."

What exactly is a "proportionate" response when fighting terrorists? Was our response to 9/11 proportionate? Was our response to Pearl Harbor?

An attack on Israel is "unacceptable", but so is Israel fighting back.

But here the speech tiptoes into pro-Hamas territory.

...

  Yes Bernie, they mean a curse on you too. No matter how much you support Iran and its terrorists.

"a more balanced approach towards Iran that serves our national security interests should hardly be a radical idea."

Sure. How did those captured US sailors not serve our national security?

Or Iran testing missiles. Or threatening to destroy America.

Bernie Sanders Delivers a Pro-Hamas Speech


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 9, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Lies About his Lie About Israel*
April 9, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  All politicians lie. But it really takes a special sort of politician to lie about his lie. Especially when everyone knows the lie he told. Hillary Clinton is that kind of politician. Now Bernie Sanders proved that he's that kind of politician too.

Bernie Sanders got into trouble for lying and accusing Israel of killing "10,000 innocent people" in Gaza. This was not only a lie because Israel was bombing Hamas targets. But because nowhere near 10,000 people were killed even by the wildly inflated estimates of Hamas and their political allies who will count dust bunnies as casualties and veteran Jihadists as civilians.

Bernie's number was about 4 times too large.

So instead of apologizing for it, the way a normal human being might have done, his campaign got self-righteously shirty about it.

“The idea that Sen. Sanders stated definitely that 10,000 Palestinians were killed is just not accurate and a distortion of that discussion,”  Sanders’ spokesman, Michael Briggs said. “Bringing peace between Israel and the Palestinians will not be easy. It would help if candidates’ positions on this issue are not distorted.”

It's terrible when somebody distorts your distortions by... quoting you.

Yes, it's just not accurate that "Sen. Sanders stated definitely that 10,000 Palestinians were killed". So let me quote him.

"I don't remember the figures, but my recollection is over 10,000 innocent people were killed in Gaza. Does that sound right?"


...

Bernie Sanders Lies About his Lie About Israel


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 9, 2016)

*FACT CHECK: Bernie Sanders is Not Qualified To Be Anything*
April 9, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  There has recently been some debate over whether Bernie Sanders is qualified to be president.

So The Point's crack fact checking team has assembled a crack set of facts and investigated the issue. And determined that Bernie Sanders is not qualified to be anything.

Fact 1: Bernie Sanders is not qualified to be a carpenter

He worked some as a carpenter, although “he was a shitty carpenter,” Bloch told me. “His carpentry,” Morrisseau said, “was not going to support him, and didn’t.”...

“He was always poor,” Sandy Baird, another old friend, told me in Burlington.

“Virtually unemployed,” said Nelson, the political science professor at the University of Vermont.

Fact 2: Bernie Sanders is not qualified to be a human being

Sanders took his first bride to live in a maple sugar shack with a dirt floor, and she soon left him. Penniless, he went on unemployment. Then he had a child out of wedlock.

Fact 3: Bernie Sanders admits he is not qualified to make decisions

As Bernie Sanders said, "I don't quite think I'm qualified to make decisions."


...
FACT CHECK: Bernie Sanders is Not Qualified To Be Anything


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 10, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> LOL this is the new demosocialist party, does he look presidential or more like a raving lunatic...
> *This Is Bernie Sanders*
> * A disturbing look at the socialist senator's radical agendas, which are now mainstream in the Democratic Party. *
> January 7, 2016
> ...


It all sounds good to me.....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 10, 2016)

> WATCH: Bernie Sanders smacks down man ranting about ‘Zionist Jew’ bankers at Harlem rally
> 
> Prefacing his question, the man cited Sanders’ Jewish ancestry and the fact that he spent a year in Israel, before continuing, “As you know, the Zionist Jews – and I don’t mean to offend anybody – they run the Federal Reserve, they run Wall Street, they run every campaign.”
> 
> Sanders immediately began wagging his finger at the man and shaking is head no, while repeating, “Brother, brother, brother.”


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 10, 2016)

I've come to believe in Sanders as the president America deserves.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 10, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Well, Communism has failed in every country where it was tried, but Bernie will insist that we go Communist.


There is a difference between Communism and Democratic Socialism that supports private enterprise and  private property.


----------



## Militants (Apr 10, 2016)

Communism is strange feelings.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 12, 2016)

*Cowardice in the Face of Leftist Jew-Hate*
* How Bernie Sanders and other leftists help whitewash anti-Semitism on the Left. *
April 11, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  At a Bernie Sanders event in New York City, a black “community activist” began ranting about “Zionist Jews” running the Federal Reserve and Wall Street. At previous events, Sanders had been quick to condemn what he claimed was bigoted and Islamophobic rhetoric by Republicans. But when confronted with the real thing by a left-wing activist at one of his own events, he couldn’t do it.

There was no condemnation of anti-Semitism. Instead after an initial claim that he was proud to be Jewish, he switched to a rambling speech criticizing Israel and distancing himself from Zionism. 

Bernie Sanders had suggested at the same event that President Clinton was racist for defending his crime fighting policies to Black Lives Matter protesters, but would not condemn anti-Semitism. Instead of defying left-wing hatred for Jews, he tried to suggest that he wasn’t one of the “bad Zionists”. He was one of the “good Jews” who had a balanced position on Israel and “Palestine”.

It was a sad and shameful display. And this was not the first time that Bernie saw bigotry and blinked.

When NPR’s Diane Rehm accused him of having dual citizenship in Israel, he stumbled through a reply, but never condemned the anti-Semitism inherent in the question. He backed Jesse Jackson despite the Hymietown slur. When asked about it, he did his best to avoid directly condemning anti-Semitism.

Bernie Sanders came out of a political movement rife with anti-Semitism. He encounters it in public on a regular basis. And he is too much of a coward to stand up to it.

...

  The Sanders campaign is modeled on Jeremy Corbyn’s successful campaign for the Labour party leadership in the UK. But Corbyn’s victory brought his assorted bigoted allies out of the woodwork like Raed Salah of the Islamic Movement who claimed that Jews use human blood for matzah, Holocaust denier Paul Eisen and Stephen Sizer who claimed that the Jews were behind 9/11. Now anti-Semitism in the Labour party is being vigorously debated. Unfortunately Bernie Sanders’ Jewish origins allow him to “Jewwash” the anti-Semitism of the American left in ways that Corbyn could not. By standing up there and ignoring anti-Semitism, even when it’s directed at him, Bernie Sanders pretends it’s not a problem.

That is what makes his cowardice in the face of left-wing anti-Semitism so useful to the anti-Semitic left.  

Cowardice in the Face of Leftist Jew-Hate


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 12, 2016)

*Attacking Our Nation's Founders*
* A lesson for Bernie Sanders on America's "racist" founding. *
April 12, 2016
Walter Williams





...

  A question that we might ask those academic hustlers who use slavery to attack and criticize the legitimacy of our founding is: Would black Americans, yesteryear and today, have been better off if the Constitution had not been ratified — with the Northern states having gone their way and the Southern states having gone theirs — and, as a consequence, no union had been created? I think not.

Ignorance of our history, coupled with an inability to think critically, has provided considerable ammunition for those who want to divide us in pursuit of their agenda. Their agenda is to undermine the legitimacy of our Constitution in order to gain greater control over our lives. Their main targets are the nation's youths. The teaching establishment, at our public schools and colleges, is being used to undermine American values.

Attacking Our Nation's Founders


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 12, 2016)

*Why Does Bernie Sanders Hate Israel?*
* Whether driven by a radical ideology or simple ignorance, Sanders clearly represents a threat to the U.S.-Israel alliance. *
April 12, 2016
Ari Lieberman




...(look at that hair, if he were a repub you'd never hear the end of it)...

  Anti-Israel haters generally fall into two categories. There are those whose hate is ideologically driven and rooted in political or religious indoctrination. These individuals are impervious to fact-based reason or logic. Often they are cognizant of the bankruptcy and hypocrisy of their cause but nevertheless choose to disregard obvious flaws in their argumentation as their odious positions bear no relation to logic and are dictated by a convoluted mix of irrational bias and mindless hate.

Then there are those whose hate for the Jewish State stems from sheer ignorance. Unlike their hate-driven colleagues, they are not necessarily malevolent, just devoid of knowledge of the facts. They are therefore inclined to adopt erroneous positions based on erroneous information, the bulk of which is provided by people falling into the former category.

At college campuses for example, the core of the anti-Israel contingent is generally composed of an alliance between Islamo-fascists and hard left ideologues – both immune to reason – and scattered among the periphery are ignorant stragglers in desperate need of a cause to latch on to.  

So which category does presidential candidate Bernie Sanders fall into? Sanders has always been a hard-left ideologue, long on socialist oratory but short on substance. He was hyper-critical of Israeli actions during Operation Protective Edge – Israel’s 2014 summer offensive against the Hamas terrorist organization – and was one of only 21 senators not to co-sponsor a senate resolution in support of Israel during its counter insurgency campaign against Hamas. Sanders was also one of a handful of lawmakers who boycotted Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu 2015 address to the joint session and was in fact, the first senator to announce his intent to boycott the speech.

It would thus seem that Sanders’ malice toward Israel is driven by mindless ideological hate rooted in radical leftist ideology, the same ideology that drives rabid anti-Israel rejectionists like Roger Waters and Max Blumenthal. But recent statements by Sanders concerning Israel and “Palestine” also suggest that Sanders is completely ignorant of basic facts central to the Arab-Israeli dispute.

On April 1, in an interview with the New York Daily News, Sanders demonstrated an abject lack of knowledge on matters relating to the so-called settlements, the 2014 Gaza war and the laws of war. 

...

Why Does Bernie Sanders Hate Israel?


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 13, 2016)

*Simone Zimmerman, Bernie Sanders' Pro-BDS "Jewish Outreach Director", Won't Talk to Jews*
April 13, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  The Bernie Sanders campaign is doing really well with hipsters who hate Israel. But there are two groups it just can't seem to crack. Black people and Jews.

The train didn't start going all the way off the rails until the campaign arrived in New York where it was embraced by the Hate Israel crowd and rejected by actual Jewish communities. After Bernie Sanders lied and accused Israel of killing 10,000 "innocent people", even his Jewish supporters headed for the exits.

It certainly didn't help that Jews for Bernie was run by Daniel Sieradski, an anti-Israel activist who distributed a meme during the last war with Hamas which claimed that "That's why Palestinians are fighting back." Or who claimed that, "Great insight is to be gained from the remarks of Hamas’ founder, Sheikh Ahemd Yassin, himself, which are much more down-to-earth and pragmatic than any portrayal of Hamas in the right-wing oriented media."

Instead of distancing himself from Daniel Sieradski. Bernie Sanders met with him.

And then the Bernie Sanders campaign decided to bring on board Simone Zimmerman, a BDS supporter and anti-Israel activist in If Not Now, a J Street front group harassing Jewish charities who help people in Israel, as its Jewish Outreach Director.

Simone Zimmerman appears to have gotten in bed with JVP, a militantly anti-Semitic organization which views the Jewish community as "the enemy" and has defended terrorism against Jews. Simone Zimmerman has joined the JVP hate group in condemning attempts to fight campus anti-Semitism. In response to Hamas attacks on Israel, Simone Zimmerman said, “We think it’s important to understand the context of occupation". And declared that she opposed the campaign against Hamas that began after the brutal murder of three Jewish teens by Hamas terrorists.

The results of putting Simone Zimmerman in charge of Jewish outreach were predictably disastrous. Anti-Israel bigots like Zimmerman exist outside the Jewish community. And are hostile to it.

Meanwhile, across the room, an activist exchanged vitriol with the campaign’s newly hired national Jewish outreach coordinator, Simone Zimmerman, after demanding accountability for the campaign’s failures on the Jewish front.

And the outrage is mounting.

...

What kind of campaign has a Jewish Outreach Director that won't actually talk to Jews? The Bernie Sanders campaign.

Simone Zimmerman, Bernie Sanders' Pro-BDS "Jewish Outreach Director", Won't Talk to Jews


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 15, 2016)

*Inside the Bernie Sanders Pro-Hamas Campaign*
* Attacking Jews and pandering to Muslims is the plan. *
April 15, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  Why won’t Bernie Sanders stop attacking Israel? That’s the question some Jewish supporters are asking as the troubled campaign continues alienating Jews while pandering to haters of the Jewish State.

For the longest time it was all but impossible to get Bernie to even admit he was Jewish. His campaign conducted no outreach to Jewish groups while aggressively pursuing outreach to Muslim groups such as CAIR. CAIR is an anti-Semitic Islamist group with known ties to Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood.

In New York, the Sanders campaign seemingly had to bow to reality and actually reach out to Jews.

But instead the Sanders campaign set out to offend and alienate Jews in New York, as it had done to Jews all over the country, by selecting an anti-Israel activist who had defended Muslim anti-Semitism. 

Simone Zimmerman, formerly of J Street, had made a name for herself by harassing Jewish charities that help people in Israel. Zimmerman had defended BDS and opposed Israel’s campaign against Hamas, saying, “We think it’s important to understand the context of occupation". 

She had allied with JVP, a hate group, to oppose fighting anti-Semitism on campus. JVP has described the murder of Jews as “resistance” and the Jewish community as the “enemy”. 

Zimmerman’s first attempt at outreach to Jewish supporters ended in disaster with a shouting match at a Jews for Bernie event. But Jews for Bernie is run by Daniel Sieradski, another opponent of Israel, who distributed a meme during the last war with Hamas which asserted that "That's why Palestinians are fighting back." Sieradski had claimed in the past that the real threat wasn’t Hamas whose leaders “just want to make life better for their people”, but Jewish “ethnic exclusivity”. 

Why would any serious presidential campaign think that putting anti-Israel activists like Simone Zimmerman and Daniel Sieradski out front is a good idea? Coming on the heels of Bernie Sanders’ lie that Israel had killed “10,000 innocent people” in Gaza while fighting Hamas, this looks like a deliberate plan to alienate Jews. 

And it just might be.

...

  Bernie Sanders outsourced his presidential campaign to people who hate Jews and Israel. And rather than standing up to them, he has gone along with their hatred, counting on his mannerisms and accent to deflect concern about the rising wave of ugliness within his own ranks. And it isn’t working anymore.

Pandering to Muslim hostility toward Israel is a bigoted tactic that has lost him the Jewish vote. The Sanders campaign has provided yet another platform to opponents of Israel like Simone Zimmerman while distancing the Democratic Party even further from the mainstream Jewish community.

Inside the Bernie Sanders Pro-Hamas Campaign


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 18, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Pals w/Iran Ally Who Called Israel a "Terrorist State"*
April 18, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






  While Ted Cruz, Kasich and Trump met with Jews in New York City, Bernie Sanders instead decided to fly a luxurious chartered jet for some face time with Pope Francis. There Bernie Sanders decided to pal around with notorious leftist thug Evo Morales.

Bolivian President Evo Morales opened a new Twitter account today, and celebrated his meeting with U.S. presidential candidate Bernie Sanders.

...

Evo Morales called Israel a "terrorist state" while describing Iran as a "strategic ally". Here's Morales palling around with Ahmadinejad.






That puts Bernie Sanders one degree of separation from Ahmadinejad. And instead of meeting with Jewish leaders, this is what Bernie Sanders chose to do with his time.

Bernie Sanders Pals w/Iran Ally Who Called Israel a "Terrorist State"


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 18, 2016)

*Simone Zimmerman Touts Support from Muslim Who Called Throwing Rocks at Jews "Courageous"*
April 18, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  Bernie Sanders appointed radical anti-Israel activist Simone Zimmerman who has a history of protesting against Israel and aligning with BDS groups as his "Jewish Outreach Director". (The Point was the first to expose Simone Zimmerman's background.) The resulting outrage forced the Sanders campaign to suspend Simone Zimmerman while they "investigated" her actions. The media spun it as a response to her attacks on Netanyahu.

Meanwhile in true Twitter narcissist fashion, Simone Zimmerman began retweeting messages of support. One of the first such messages came from Linda Sarsour.






Linda Sarsour, a staple of Democratic campaign politics in New York, had described stone throwing at Jews as courageous. And allegedly has family ties to Hamas.

...

This is whom Simone Zimmerman is touting support from. And that says it all.

Simone Zimmerman Touts Support from Muslim Who Called Throwing Rocks at Jews "Courageous"


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 19, 2016)

*Rights Versus Wishes*
* Do people have a "right" to health care? *
April 19, 2016
Walter Williams






...

  Let's apply this bogus concept of rights to my right to speak and travel freely. Doing so, in the case of my right to free speech, it might impose obligations on others to supply me with an auditorium, microphone and audience. My right to travel freely might require that others provide me with resources to purchase airplane tickets and hotel accommodations. If I were to demand that others make sacrifices so that I can exercise my free speech and travel rights, I suspect that most Americans would say, "Williams, yes, you have rights to free speech and traveling freely, but I'm not obligated to pay for them!"

As human beings, we all have certain natural rights. Of the rights we possess, we have a right to delegate them to government. For example, we all have a natural right to defend ourselves against predators. Because we possess that right, we can delegate it to government. By contrast, I do not have a right to take one person's earnings to give to another. Because I have no such right, I cannot delegate it to government. If I did take your earnings to provide medical services for another, it would rightfully be described and condemned as an act of theft. When government does the same, it's still theft, albeit legalized theft.

If you're a Christian or a Jew, you should be against these so-called rights. When God gave Moses the eighth commandment — "Thou shalt not steal" — I am sure that he did not mean "thou shalt not steal unless there is a majority vote in Congress." The bottom line is medical care, housing and decent jobs are not rights at all, at least not in a free society; they are wishes. As such, I would agree with most Americans — because I, too, wish that everyone had good medical care, decent housing and a good job.

Rights Versus Wishes


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 19, 2016)

*FACT CHECK: Yes, Bernie Sanders is a Leech*
April 19, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  Conservative columnist Katie Pavlich wrote an editorial titled, "Bernie Sanders and his leeches".

It discussed Bernie's own lifestyle sponging off taxpayers and the greed of his supporters who want to take money out of other people's pockets to subsidize their lifestyle. In response the cynical supporters of the Sanders campaign began accusing her of anti-Semitism for using the word "leech".

Now the Sanders campaign is, despite the ethnic background of its candidate, anti-Semitic. Just now Bernie Sanders got into trouble for standing up Jews in New York to pal around with Evo Morales, a friend of Ahmadinejad who had been blamed for escalating anti-Semitic violence against Jews.

...

  The fact check on this one is easy.

_ Sanders took his first bride to live in a maple sugar shack with a dirt floor, and she soon left him. Penniless, he went on unemployment. Then he had a child out of wedlock. Desperate, he tried carpentry but could barely sink a nail

...

  The Nazis did refer to Jews as leeches and a hundred other derogatory terms. But the majority of Jews are not voting for Bernie Sanders. His leeches are mostly non-Jewish. They are a beautiful multicultural tapestry of leeches encompassing every culture, race and religion.

And most of them, like Bernie Sanders, hate Jews and Israel.
_
FACT CHECK: Yes, Bernie Sanders is a Leech


----------



## TNumber (Apr 20, 2016)

barney senders shud b put 2 deth uust 4 the crime of bein a libturd


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 25, 2016)

*My Hunt for Bernie’s Grandfather*
* A cautionary tale of socialism and research. *
April 25, 2016
Paul Kengor






*Reprinted from Spectator.org.*

When Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton debated in Brooklyn last week, they did so not far from Bernie’s childhood home and from some disturbing socialist-communist trails. Exploring those paths led me on a chase toward a character named Benjamin Glassberg — more than one Benjamin Glassberg, it turned out. Benjamin Glassberg of Brooklyn was the name of Bernie’s grandfather and also of a serious socialist-communist agitator. It became my task to ascertain if the two Benjamin Glassbergs were one and the same. The hunt absorbed far too much of my time. Do I not have other things to do? Yes, but the subject nonetheless remains of relevance to America’s apparent new favorite socialist.

At one point in the hunt, I was confident that the two Benjamin Glassbergs were the same, but I wasn’t 100% certain. Now, I’m largely confident that they were not. I want to here share what I found, especially for other researchers who start down this trail that Bernie Sanders has kept mysteriously and suspiciously blank, thus prompting my search to begin with. Without my reporting what I’ve found, I’m sure others would leap to my earlier thinking that the two Benjamin Glassbergs were the same man.

First, we must start this examination acknowledging that Bernie Sanders’ far-left past is a disturbing one, from his adventures in what Ron Radosh describes as a “Stalinist Kibbutz,” to his ardor for Fidel Castro’s Cuba and Daniel Ortega’s Nicaraguan Sandinistas, to his honeymoon in that erstwhile romantic paradise, the USSR.

...


My Hunt for Bernie’s Grandfather


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 27, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders is Playing the Left Like a Fiddle*
April 27, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  1. The origins of the Bernie Sanders campaign actually began as a stealth campaign to get Elizabeth Warren to run. Warren did not run. Bernie Sanders was the leftover meatloaf that the left had to settle for after Warren proved too cowardly to take on Hillary Clinton.

2. At no point in time did Elizabeth Warren ever endorse Bernie Sanders. Including when he desperately needed her to in Massachusetts. But with a complete lack of dignity, Bernie Sanders is trying to keep his campaign alive by teasing his fanatical left-wing supporters with Elizabeth Warren.

Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders alluded to possible vice presidential picks Tuesday, even floating liberal darling Massachusetts Sen. Elizabeth Warren as a potential running mate.


...

Bernie Sanders is Playing the Left Like a Fiddle


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 27, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Wants to Legalize Weed, Ban Cigarettes *
April 27, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





any of the positions that the left takes are not based on a comprehensively reasoned set of values, but on class attitudes and assorted forms of identity tribalism. So smoking cigarettes is evil, but smoking pot is great. These attitudes are not rational. They're cultural at best. And the Bernie Sanders campaign is riding these irrational class attitudes like a Whole Foods ad.

Sen. Bernie Sanders said Sunday that he is not sure cigarettes should remain legal.

"Cigarettes are causing cancer, obviously, and a dozen other diseases," Sanders said on "Meet the Press." "And there is almost the question as to why it remains a legal product in this country."

This comes from the same guy who wants to legalize pot. But who says totalitarian lefties have to be remotely consistent when persecuting people?

...

But Bernie supporters are more likely to smoke pot than cigarettes. So legalize weed, ban cigarettes. This is how the left makes its decisions. Ban the stuff we don't like. Legalize the things we do like.

Bernie Sanders Wants to Legalize Weed, Ban Cigarettes


----------



## Liminal (Apr 28, 2016)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Alas, he's reduced himself to Hillary and Debbie Wasserman's suckhole with a following of  entitlement freeloaders looking to be cleansed of their personal responsibilities.


Have you ever said anything that wasn't completely stupid?


----------



## Liminal (Apr 28, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> LOL this is the new demosocialist party, does he look presidential or more like a raving lunatic...
> *This Is Bernie Sanders*
> * A disturbing look at the socialist senator's radical agendas, which are now mainstream in the Democratic Party. *
> January 7, 2016
> ...


Hilary and Donald followers are all completely dishonest.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 4, 2016)

*The Great Bernie Sanders Scam*
* A gullible socialist and his money are easily parted. *
May 5, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  Last month, Sanders supporters were passing around a photo of Bernie Sanders asleep in coach. Such depictions of their candidate struggling with the same inconveniences as ordinary passengers had boosted his image as a fighter for the average guy. But there was one problem. The photo wasn’t of him. It was instead some ordinary man trying to catch a few winks in the middle of a crowded plane. 

Bernie Sanders wasn’t in coach. He wasn’t even in business class or stretching out both legs in first class. With tens of millions of dollars in donations coming in every month, he wasn’t flying commercial. 

Not anymore.

Long before that meme, Sanders had already blown through six figures on private jets during the previous year. While he was touting his average $27 donation, those donations were being spent on a lifestyle that was anything but coach. But still while Hillary Clinton insisted on nothing less than a Gulfstream 450, Bernie Sanders was settling for a more modest Gulfstream 200. His Israel-hating supporters might have been more disappointed to learn that Air Sanders was flying around in a plane designed by Israel Aerospace Industries which when it isn’t designing business jets to ferry around senescent Socialists on hopeless campaigns is manufacturing drones to take out Islamic terrorists.

But in April, Bernie Sanders took 50 staffers and reporters on a chartered Delta 767 for a trip to the Vatican where he briefly met Pope Francis and pressed the flesh with notorious left-wing thug Evo Morales, a pal of Iran’s Ahmadinejad, who had been blamed for a rise in anti-Semitism in Ecuador.

Not only wasn’t Bernie flying coach, but he was chartering mostly empty passenger planes on left-wing political jaunts. The menu on board Air Sanders included lobster sliders, crab salad, red lentil soup, herb crusted lamb loin, chocolate ganache, fine cheeses and white wine. It was a long way from coach.

The March disbursement showed $1.6 million going to Air Charter Team. That was Hillary money. But by then it had become quite obvious that Bernie Sanders couldn’t win and that he wasn’t even trying to.

In New York, his campaign did everything possible to alienate Jews, a significant voting group, from constantly bashing Israel to appointing anti-Israel activist Simone Zimmerman to head up Jewish outreach. Instead of courting voters in New York, he took an entire 767 to the Vatican.

But Bernie Sanders wasn’t trying to win. He was fundraising. The more unwinnable his campaign became the further left its candidate went. The Bernie Sanders bubble was a cult. It was no longer even trying to recruit non-supporters, but striving to maintain the enthusiasm of its core left-wing supporters.

The easy answer begins with that Delta 767 and its menu of lobster, crab, white wine and fine cheeses. 

But it doesn’t end there.

In April, Bernie Sanders only managed to raise $25.8 million. But in March, he had taken in $46 million. Those average $27 donations had added up to quite a lot. Though March, Sanders had blown through $166 million in campaign cash. And much of that money went into the pockets of major Democratic industry firms that excelled at parting foolish leftists from their money. 

...

The Great Bernie Sanders Scam


----------



## Arianrhod (May 5, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> *The Great Bernie Sanders Scam*
> * A gullible socialist and his money are easily parted. *
> May 5, 2016
> Daniel Greenfield
> ...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 5, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *The Great Bernie Sanders Scam*
> ...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 11, 2016)

*Don't worry about it, Trump will clean her clock...*
*Sanders says 'there are many areas' where he could've attacked Clinton *




USA TODAY
 Get the app 
Eliza Collins





Bernie Sanders says he had ample opportunity to attack Hillary Clinton, but that he's focused on the issues instead.

“As you well know, there are many areas that I could have attacked Hillary Clinton on that I have chosen not to attack her on,” the Vermont senator said in an interview with MSNBC's Andrea Mitchell the day after winning the West Virginia primary. “What I have done is run an issue-oriented campaign. That is what the American people want.”

...

Sanders says 'there are many areas' where he could've attacked Clinton


----------



## Markle (May 11, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > You have to admit he's unique.
> ...



Actually, Bernie Sanders is unique.  He's the only socialist among the Progressives in Washington who admits he is a socialist.  The rest are afraid to say they are Socialists.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 11, 2016)

Markle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Their not fooling anybody, we know...


----------



## Markle (May 11, 2016)

auditor0007 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 60530
> ...



As you know, that is not true.

The average working Americans income has dropped since Lame Duck President Barack Hussein Obama took office and has crippled the economy with his failed policies and draconian regulations.


----------



## Markle (May 11, 2016)

DonaldFG said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



No, being a socialist IS, necessarily, a bad thing.


----------



## Markle (May 11, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> *Young Lefties Love Bernie Sanders Because He's Lazy and Shiftless Just Like Them*
> February 29, 2016
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> ...



Missing in many of these discussions about socialist Bernie Sanders is that one of his first "jobs" when he was around 40, was writing soft porn about women being raped.

His essay, in the _Vermont Freeman_, begins this way:

A man goes home and masturbates his typical fantasy. A woman on her knees. A woman tied up. A woman abused.

A woman enjoys intercourse with her man—as she fantasizes about being raped by 3 men simultaneously.

Read more:  Why Bernie Sanders' Decades-Old Rape Fantasies Matter to 2016


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 12, 2016)

Markle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


My local state senator who has been in office for twenty five years and has run unopposed most of the time has been an admitted socialist the entire time.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 13, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> *Don't worry about it, Trump will clean her clock...*
> *Sanders says 'there are many areas' where he could've attacked Clinton *
> 
> 
> ...


If he does it will just be proof that we have become a nation of blind, deaf and STUPID people:



> *
> Donald Trump Gets Backing Of Activists Who Deny Marital Rape, Oppose Women's Suffrage* Submitted by Brian Tashman on Thursday, 5/12/2016 11:30 am It isn’t at all surprising that a candidate who has a long history of making misogynistic and degrading statements about women, has bragged about the endorsement of a convicted rapist, has talked about Hillary Clinton getting “schlonged,” and at one point backed the idea of punishing women who have abortions would attract the support of those with their own histories of troubling rhetoric about women. Indeed, presumptive Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump has touted the endorsements of several politicians and activists who have done everything from denounce women’s suffrage to deny the existence of marital rape. - See more at: Donald Trump Gets Backing Of Activists Who Deny Marital Rape, Oppose Women's Suffrage





> *Trump's Team: The Bigoted, Unhinged Conspiracy Theorists Benefiting From Donald Trump's Campaign *Submitted by Brian Tashman on Monday, 5/9/2016 1:15 pm Donald Trump’s obsession with conspiracy theories didn’t come out of nowhere. Before the GOP presidential frontrunner started winning the backing of Republican leaders, he assembled a team of ardent right-wing conspiracy theorists whose bigoted and bizarre beliefs once put them decidedly on the fringe of American politics. Trump himself has spread a wide range of bizarre and bogus claims, winning state after state by questioning the facts about President Obama’s birthplace and religion, bashing immigrants as “killers and rapists,” parading discredited stories to demonize Muslim-Americans and, at one point, linking an opponent’s father to the Kennedy assassination. - See more at: Trump's Team: The Bigoted, Unhinged Conspiracy Theorists Benefiting From Donald Trump's Campaign


----------



## Markle (May 13, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



And?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 13, 2016)

Markle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Read the preceding post and apply logic. Better yet, get a non-democrat to explain it to you.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 16, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Don't worry about it, Trump will clean her clock...*
> ...


That was proven 7.4 years ago with obongo...


----------



## Markle (May 16, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Whoever is talking about a local, state senator as opposed to a NATIONAL senator.

Apples...Artichokes.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 17, 2016)

*This is what they'll do to the country...*
*College Bankrupted by Bernie Sanders' Wife Closes*
May 16, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






  Don't worry. Like all good CEOs, she got a golden parachute.

_ Burlington College announced today that it will close on May 27 after it found itself unable to recover from “the crushing weight of the debt” incurred under Jane O’Meara Sanders, the college’s former president and wife of Bernie Sanders.

 As Heat Street reported last month, the college almost immediately fell short on its financial obligations as fundraising pledges and commitments Ms. Sanders cited in the loan agreements never materialized.

 Less than a year after leading Burlington College into massive debt, Ms. Sanders resigned, taking with her a $200,000 severance package._

Sanders had arguably committed fraud in the process. But that's just the beginning of the disaster at Burlington.

...


_After working for the campaign, the senator’s wife would come under scrutiny for expenditures at Burlington College, where she was hired as president in 2004. While she led the school, it paid six-figure sums to her daughter and the son of a family friend._

Of course it did. We need to do something about all that greed on Wall Street.

College Bankrupted by Bernie Sanders' Wife Closes

Socialism...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 17, 2016)

Markle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


The issue was about admitting to socialist  philosophy.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 19, 2016)

*Bernie’s Thug Life*
* Why Sanders is lying when he says he doesn’t approve of violence perpetrated on his behalf. *
May 19, 2016
Matthew Vadum





...

Lying about violence comes naturally to left-wingers.

Although right-wing political violence doesn’t take place a lot in modern American politics, Sanders and the media want Americans to believe otherwise. This helps to explain why they falsely accused Tea Party groups of violence (and racism and other undesirable _ism_s) during the fight over Obamacare. The right-wing populism spurred by Obama’s un-American policies presents an existential threat to the Left.

Sanders accuses Donald Trump’s supporters of unprovoked physical aggression against his supporters, while at the same time denying that he is encouraging his supporters to rough up Trump rally attendees.

Of course Sanders’ denials, however passionate at times, ring hollow. It is a longstanding practice of the Left to accuse its enemies of its own antisocial misdeeds in order to avoid accountability. (This is not to excuse or make light of the relatively few incidents in which Trump supporters have thrown punches at Sanders-supporting protesters, but for the most part fans of The Donald were trying to deal with obnoxious protesters who were disrupting Trump rallies. Excessive enthusiasm in cracking down on the rude is not the same as trying to prevent free speech and political expression.)

On the weekend, Sanders’ backers acted out their unhappiness with Nevada’s byzantine delegate-selection process. They became abusive and physically aggressive as they tried to silence speakers like Hillary Clinton surrogate Sen. Barbara Boxer (D-Calif.) with loud boos and profanities. The Nevada Democratic Party went as far as writing the Democratic National Committee accusing Sanders supporters of having a "penchant for extra-parliamentary behavior — indeed, actual violence — in place of democratic conduct in a convention setting."

According to one news report:

“Democratic officials released text messages and voicemails with threats against the Nevada Democratic Party chairwoman Roberta Lange. They included such comments as ‘Hey bitch, loved how you broke the system, we know where you live, where you work, where you eat, where your kids go to school ... You made a bad choice, prepare for hell, calls won't stop.’ Another one said, ’You're fired bitch, #FeelTheBern, speak or else, corrupt bitch, answer the phone you pussy.’"

Alarmed at the prospect of internecine violence, party elites put the heat on Sanders to denounce the obnoxious behavior forcefully.

"There is no excuse for what happened in Nevada, and it is incumbent upon all of us in positions of leadership to speak out," said Clinton marionette Debbie Wasserman Schultz, the Florida congresswoman who heads the DNC.

“I grew up in Brooklyn. I’m not afraid of bullies,” Boxer said at the convention. “We need civility in the Democratic Party,” she said with a straight face. “Civility."

Stephanie Schriock, president of EMILY's List, a pro-Clinton PAC, added, "These disgraceful attacks are straight out of the Donald Trump playbook, and Bernie Sanders is the only person who can put a stop to them. Sanders needs to both forcefully denounce and apologize for his supporters' unacceptable behavior — not walk away."

When left-wingers complain about the violent tactics other left-wingers use against them you just know something big is afoot.

It could be that the Democratic Party is just as fragmented, or even more bitterly divided, than the Republican Party.

Bernie Sanders is fine with that.

Bernie’s Thug Life


----------



## American_Jihad (May 23, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders: Not a Good Guy*
* Why Sanders’ supporters are disposed to violence. *
May 23, 2016
Jack Kerwick





Even among far too many Republicans, a popular misconception persists that Bernie Sanders, while fundamentally wrong-headed politically, is nevertheless a decent person that means well for the country.

In the meantime, it is _Donald Trump_ and _his_ supporters who have gotten branded as “haters” who encourage violence.

This is bizarro world or, what amounts to the same thing, an ideologically-useful fiction of the left’s.

In reality, Sanders’ supporters have proven themselves to be far more violent-prone than the supporters of _any _other candidate, Republican or Democrat.  In fact, it is _only _Sanders’ supporters who have established a pattern of visiting violence upon those with whom they disagree.

On the weekend of May 14-15, a Nevada Democratic convention had to be shut down because security at the hotel at which it was held couldn’t contain the mayhem unleashed by the hordes of disgruntled fans of the self-avowed “socialist” from Vermont.  In addition to hurling obscenities and accosting people, Sanders’ supporters hurled chairs and issued death threats against the state party chairwoman, Roberta Lange.

As of the Monday following the melee, state party offices were still _closed _for security reasons: Sanders supporters, ever true to the leftist’s playbook, made public Lange’s home and business addresses, email and cell phone number.

Reportedly, Lange has received hundreds of profane calls and texts from Sanders’ backers in America _and beyond_.  She _and her family _are being threatened.  The restaurant at which she’s employed as well has been deluged by a tsunami of threatening calls. 

The phone was finally unplugged.

...

Socialism, the position of Bernie and his sheep, is the position of the bully.

This being so, it should be of no surprise that, when socialists don’t get their way, they are apt to resort to “whichever means necessary” in order to try until they do.

Bernie Sanders: Not a Good Guy


----------



## Vigilante (May 23, 2016)

And his followers are the VIOLENT ones that demonstrated at Trump's rally, and after doing the same for Crooked Clinton,... the MSM completely forgot to report on them!


----------



## Vigilante (May 24, 2016)




----------



## American_Jihad (May 24, 2016)

*



*
*Now this is funny, rolmao...*
*Bernie Sanders Picks 9/11 Truther for DNC Platform Commission*
May 24, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





You can't #FeeltheBern because steel can't melt.

Bernie Sanders picked Cornel West, an unhinged radical picked by another unhinged radical, for the DNC platform committee. Among all his other ugliness, West flirted with 9/11 Trutherism.

...

In 2006 West visited Venezuela, which President Hugo Chavez was transforming into a socialist state. Praising the Venezuelan government -- which had nationalized industries, imprisoned or killed its opponents, and openly threatened the United States -- West explainedthat he had made the trip in order “to see the democratic awakening taking place” under Chavez.

Nothing there for Bernie Sanders to disagree with.

Bernie Sanders Picks 9/11 Truther for DNC Platform Commission


----------



## American_Jihad (May 25, 2016)

*Bernie Sanders Goes On Raving Rant Against... Disney?*
* Those monsters. *
5.24.2016
News
Caleb Howe

Video:

What an amazing coincidence. Disney attacks inefficient government services and suddenly Mr. Big Government himself, Bernie Sanders, attacks Disney. How poetic. And stupid.

...

The government sure wants to make Disney a bad guy here. Disney, which puts billions into our economy, which employs tens of thousands of people. Why? Is it because Disney smacked down the preposterous statement from Secretary of Veteran Affairs Robert Donald? Maybe. Or maybe Big Government just doesn't like successful businesses. 

Either way, we know one thing: Senator Sanders doesn't know what he's talking about.

Bernie Sanders Goes On Raving Rant Against... Disney?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 25, 2016)

All you need to know about sanders is that he is complaining about the process by which democrats distribute delegates for their ultimate nominee even though it is exactly what he advocates for government. He doesn't like having the primary votes he campaigned and earned being divvied out by a select group of overseers.
Hypocrite.


----------



## Markle (May 25, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Apples...Artichokes.
> ...



No, as you know, the issue was Bernie Sanders being the only self-proclaimed Socialist on a NATIONAL level.

Cute try though.  If you try, I bet you can find some Communists on city or county boards.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 26, 2016)

Markle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


That post illustrates the problem. You are so conditioned by socialism that you put emphasis on the national level over the state level even though we're supposed to be a collection of states.


----------



## Markle (May 28, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> That post illustrates the problem. You are so conditioned by socialism that you put emphasis on the national level over the state level even though we're supposed to be a collection of states.



What?  A local Socialist cannot restructure the economy of the entire country.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 28, 2016)

Markle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > That post illustrates the problem. You are so conditioned by socialism that you put emphasis on the national level over the state level even though we're supposed to be a collection of states.
> ...


And neither can a national socialist according to the Constitution. Don't tell that to a democrat.


----------



## Markle (May 29, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Show us all where it is in the Constitution that laws and regulations cannot be passed into law creating a Socialist Economy.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 29, 2016)

Markle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Socialism runs contrary to the Constitution. It usurps individual rights by transferring life, liberty and property from the individual to the collective.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 7, 2017)

*HOW THE BERNIE SANDERS CAMPAIGN REALLY TREATED WOMEN*
*“I remember feeling physically unsafe.”*
April 7, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





...

The floodgates opened when it was revealed that six senior staffers from the Bernie campaign had complained about Carmona’s behavior.  Instead of disciplining him, the Sanders campaign promoted their Latino Outreach man even higher in the campaign. The scandalous revelations soon dragged in Rich Pelletier, Bernie’s national field director, who was accused of covering up for Carmona.

Bernie’s national field director and deputy political director were in the middle of a political firestorm. Masha Mendieta, the California outreach director for the Sanders campaign, reported that in Chicago, “men and women were made to sleep together in open rooms on mattresses with no privacy or safety locks.”

...

This was the ugly underside of the Revolution. Bernie’s Latino Outreach female staffers were allegedly hired for their looks by Carmona. Erika Andiola, a prominent illegal alien activist who had served as Sanders’ Latino press secretary, complained of “a HUGE culture of sexism.”

...

Every so often a story like Carmona’s explodes. The outlines are familiar. The progressive at the center of it has a long history with groups and campaigns that studiously ignore his misdeeds. Two years ago it was Trevor FitzGibbon of FitzGibbon Media who had worked for Obama and whose clients had included Planned Parenthood, MoveOn.org, the ACLU, the Ford Foundation and the Nation. Among many others.

Last year it was J Street and Ari Shavit. And Students for Justice in Palestine.

...

Carmona’s only crime was that he did individually what the left does collectively.

How the Bernie Sanders Campaign Really Treated Women


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 19, 2017)

*BERNIE SANDERS LIED ABOUT BEING A DEMOCRAT*
April 19, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





Bernie Sanders lies. He lies constantly and compulsively. Every other word out of his mouth is a... lie.

Let's go back to February. 

Presidential hopeful Bernie Sanders, the Independent senator and self-described democratic socialist, says that now in his heart he considers himself a Democrat. 

"Of course I am a Democrat and running for the Democratic nomination," Sanders told a New Hampshire town hall on Wednesday night. 

And his campaign manager promised.

...

But the radical left has no allegiance to anything or anyone. And its members always... always lie.

...

If you like your party, you can keep your party.

Bernie Sanders Lied About Being a Democrat


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 19, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *BERNIE SANDERS LIED ABOUT BEING A DEMOCRAT*
> April 19, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> ...




Bullshit.  Sanders was shown to be the most honest candidate out of both parties in the election.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 19, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *BERNIE SANDERS LIED ABOUT BEING A DEMOCRAT*
> ...


That's like saying Charles Manson is nicer than Jeffrey Dahmer and Ted Bundy.


----------



## Aries (Apr 19, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> LOL this is the new demosocialist party, does he look presidential or more like a raving lunatic...
> *This Is Bernie Sanders*
> * A disturbing look at the socialist senator's radical agendas, which are now mainstream in the Democratic Party. *
> January 7, 2016
> ...


#FeelTheBern #StillSanders


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 19, 2017)

He strikes me as a burn-out from the mid-sixties


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> He strikes me as a burn-out from the mid-sixties


That would describe the epitome of today's democrat party.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 19, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > He strikes me as a burn-out from the mid-sixties
> ...



the donkey is only TEMPORARILY-----pixilated


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


No, they've indoctrinated an entire generation. It will take a while.


----------

